# Malediven Big Game Safari



## Biggamekumpel (22. März 2009)

Malediven Big Game Safari
vom l.3 –18.3.2009




Unser Abenteuer startete eigentlich schon am 28.2.2009. Da unser Flug ab Berlin ging, kamen alle Teilnehmer am Vortag nach Berlin, um letzten Schliff an Ausrüstung und Gepäck durchzuführen. Um beim Einchecken möglichst wenig Probleme zu haben, wogen wir peinlichst genau die einzelnen Gepäckstücke. Im Vorfeld gab es etwas Stress, da Qatar Air uns das zusätzliche Sportgepäck nicht ins Ticket eingetragen hatte und nun pro Nase 362 US$ One Way für unser Übergepäck forderte. Nach eingehenden Diskussionen mit der
Pressestelle von Qatar Air bekamen wir „hellgrünes“ Licht, heißt ich erhielt eine E-Mail, die uns das
Einchecken mit Sportgepäck ermöglichen sollte.
Letztes Abendmahl in Deutschland – wir gingen zum Italiener und diskutierten, wie der Trip so werden
würde und mit welchen Erwartungen jeder Einzelne diese Reise antrat. Hinterher noch ein paar
Motivations Videos (Danke Rudy) u.a. Stand Up and Fight. Ich hatte alle in meiner Wohnung in den Zimmern meiner Kinder und im Wohnzimmer untergebracht und so hatten wir alle eine kurze schlaflose Nacht.

1.3.
6 Uhr, das Klingeln meines Weckers reißt mich aus meinem Dämmerschlaf. Gaby geweckt – geduscht - Kaffe gekocht - Dennis, Carsten, Jens und Roy geweckt – kurzes Frühstück und dann mit dem Behindertentransport zum Flughafen.
Kein Witz, mein Nachbar fährt so ein Behinderten Transporter und so konnten wir uns gegen ein Trinkgeld die zwei benötigten Großraumtaxis sparen. Punkt 9 Uhr schlugen wir am Flughafen Berlin Tegel auf, wo Micha schon aufgeregt wartete. Wir (also noch mal kurz zusammenfassend Ich- Oliver. Gaby meine Freundin, (GT) Carsten, Jens, Roy, Micha und Dennis)
waren die ersten in der morgendlichen Warteschlange und konnten der noch gutgelaunten Dame am CHECK IN unser gesamtes Gepäck + Sportgepäck ohne Zuzahlung aufs Auge drücken. Der Flug nach Doha verlief ohne Zwischenfälle und auch der 5 stündige Zwischenstop verging wie im Fluge.

Um 1:30Uhr ging es dann weiter nach Male. Wo wir dann um 8:00 morgens (also dem 2. März) gut ankamen. Passkontrolle und ran ans Förderband. 
Yes – alle Koffer unbeschadet angekommen.

Vor dem Flughafengebäude wartete schon Mohamed`s (der Bootseigner) Sohn auf uns, um uns auf die „Mas Hibaru“ zu bringen. Leider war das Schiff nicht aufgetankt und da wir an einem maledivischen Feiertag anreisten, lief hier alles sehr langsam. OK – während das Boot betankt wurde, liefen wir zum Fischmarkt und kauften gut 25 kg Köderfische
und im Angelladen noch 25 Stück 140g Grundbleie. Um 12.00 Uhr konnten wir endlich starten. Gleich nach dem wir aus dem Hafen ausgelaufen waren, wurden unsere Ruten montiert und kurz darauf zogen unsere Lures ihre Blasenspur durch den türkisblauen Indischen Ozean. 
Wir hatten die vorhanden Outrigger noch erweitert um 4 Ruten über die Outrigger schleppen zu können. Carsten hatte eine Klemmzwinge umgebaut, so dass wir vom Oberdeck aus eine weitere Rute über diesen Centerigger laufen lassen konnten. Wir hatten uns im Vorfeld überlegt Richtung Süden zu fahren. Ich hatte
die notwendigen Seekarten mitgebracht. Doch auf meinen Fingerzeig auf das seit Monaten vorgeplante Zielgebiet, zeigte mir Ibrahim (der Captain) nur einen Vogel und Griff zum Handy. Mohamed erklärte mir dann, das Boot und Crew noch nie so weit südlich gewesen wären und sollte etwas am Boot beschädigt werden, hätten wir keine Chance auf Hilfe. Ein Abschleppen würde 150 $ in der Stunde kosten und das würde ihn ruinieren. Also erteilte uns Mohamed
ein energisches, absolutes NO. Ich denke, das Ganze ist ein finanzielles Problem und die Besatzung war ein wenig sauer, dass sie ihre Frauen für die nächsten Wochen nicht sehen würden. Also gut – erst einmal grob Richtung Süden und dann werden wir mal schauen. Den ganzen Nachmittag fingen wir beim Trolling leider nichts und nur beim Nachtangeln
konnten wir 4 Jacks und 2 Barracudas zum Besuch an Bord überreden.


----------



## Biggamekumpel (22. März 2009)

*AW: Malediven Big Game Safari*

3.3.
6.00 Uhr. Mit dem Start der Bootsmotoren sind alle wach. Wir sind heiß. 30er auf Sail, 50er mit großer Bonita auf Wahoo. Dennis bekommt einen brutalen Strike auf seine 30er – Sail! Leider ist der mitgebrachte Release Clip zu fest eingestellt
und löst nicht aus. Auch mein Sailstrike bleibt nicht hängen. Also Feintuning und den Aftco Releaseclips.
Jens hat mehr Glück und fängt als einziger an diesem Tag einen Fisch. Einen schönen Mahi Mahi von 9,5kg. Jens muss als erster glücklicher Angler, mit dem ersten gefangenen Fisch der Reise ´ne runde Bier schmeißen. Nachts rappelt es mehr. 3 Red Snapper, 2 Green Jobfish, 1 Grouper, 1 Emperor Fish und 2 Jacks.

4.3.
Es hat nachts geregnet und wir hoffen auf mehr Bisse. Nach wenigen Minuten laufen alle Lures hinter dem Boot. Jeder kennt seine Aufgaben und alle Handgriffe sitzen. Wir brauchen die zwei Deckhands eigentlich nicht. Es sind zwei neue Jungs an Bord, die noch gar keine Erfahrung haben. Der „´Kleine“ ist erst 17 Jahre und hat noch nie einen großen Fisch gesehen, geschweige denn gegafft. :S

Kurz nach 9.00 Uhr reißen die Clips das erste Mal aus den Halterungen – Wahoo 5,5kg. Kurz darauf noch
einer von 6 kg auf die am mitgebrachten Downrigger geschleppte Braid Bonita. Immer wieder Sail Attacken, die sich bei den ersten Sprüngen dann aber meistens sofort verabschieden. Dann plötzlich springen Fische hinter dem Boot in panischer Angst aus dem Wasser und im nächsten Augenblick knallt Carstens 30er Alutecnos los. Sail – und was für ein Brocken.
Der Strike war traumhaft, hätte ich gerne auf Video gebannt, aber die Szenerie hat sich für immer in die Hirnrinde gebrannt. Nach 35 Minuten kommt ein gigantischer Sail ans Boot. Plötzlich taucht ein zweiter kleinere Sail auf, der augenscheinlich dem Gehakten
gefolgt ist. Der große Sail hat sich beim Drill verletzt und wir müssen ihn (als einzigen auf dieser Reise) entnehmen. Der Fisch misst 2,52 m bis zum Unterkiefer und bringt 55,4 kg auf die Waage. Ibrahim meint, das sei neuer Bootsrekord.
Wir bekommen noch weitere Sail Attacken, aber außer einem Wahoo bleibt nichts hängen. Was für ein Tag. Den Abend beschließen wir mit einer Runde schwimmen und etwas Nachtangeln.
Wir bereiten unsere Sachen für den nächsten Tag vor, denn morgen wollen wir auf Yellowfin`s chummen.

5.3.
Um 6.00 Uhr macht Dennis uns und die Crew wach. Wie von einer Sucht gezogen, krabbeln alle aus ihren Kojen. Wie jeden Morgen schnell ´nen Kaffe oder Tee und dann geht es los. Den eigentlichen Plan auf Tun zu chummen verwerfen wir, nachdem wir in den ersten Minuten in denen unsere Lures im Wasser sind sofort Sail Strikes bekommen. Gute Endscheidung, denn bis 12 Uhr fangen wir 3 Wahoos ( 8, 8,5 & 15 kg), 2 Yellowfins im Doppelstrike 7 & 5,7 kg, 3 Sails alle so um die 30 kg (Da wir die Fische vom Dingi aus releasen, können und wollen wir die Fische
nicht wiegen. Daher lässt sich das Gewicht nur schätzen bzw. errechnen). Nach dem Mittagessen entscheiden wir uns doch noch, mit Ballonmontage auf Tuna zu chummen – leider ohne Erfolg. Bis zum Einbruch der Dunkelheit fangen wir noch einen Wahoo von 11 kg und einen Yellowfin von 8 kg. Wir beschließen den Abend wieder mit Nachtangeln.

6.3.
Heute starten wir um 7.00 Uhr, kommen aber nur bis zur ersten Riffkante. Der Schlauch der Wasserpumpe
am Motor der „Mas Hibaru“ ist geplatzt und wir wurden zum Speedjiggen zwangsüberredet. Nach einer Stunde war der Schaden behoben und es ging weiter. Nach 5 Minuten der erste Wahoo. Wir
bekommen viele Sail Strikes, die aber alle aussteigen. Mittags das erste Mal Poppern. Nach sehr vielen
ergebnislosen Würfen in der maledivischen Hitze können wir doch noch 3 GT`s um die 12 kg fangen.
Wir sind nassgeschwitzt bis auf die Knochen und beschließen, an der Riffkante ´ne Runde schnorcheln
zu gehen. Bis auf eine kleine Schildkröte und einen Stachelrochen bekommen wir nur kleine Fische vor
die Taucherbrillen. Deshalb beißt hier auch nichts. Wir entschließen uns weiter draußen auf Marlin und
Tun zu schleppen. Doch bis zum Abend fangen wir nur einen Sail von ca. 30 kg auf die 50er. Wir haben
seit Tagen schon in allen Kabinen, auch im Kakao und dem Zucker Ameisen. Ganze Ameisenstrassen
ziehen sich durch unsere Kabinen. Gegen Abend kommen dann auch die Kakalaken aus ihren Schlupflöchern. Doch was mich nach dem Abendessen im Bad erwartete, war schon etwas für den Zoo.Eine gut 10 cm lange Kakalake schlenderte durchs Bad und begutachtete fachmännisch oder fachkäferisch meine Kosmetika. Die „Mas Hibaru“ ist zwar vor gut einem Jahr umgebaut und von außen optisch aufgepimmt worden, doch im Schiffsrumpf sieht es anders aus – das Schiff ist ein Ranzkahn! Unter dem lieblos zurechtgeflickten PVC Boden tobt das tierische Leben. Wir machen uns das erste Mal
ernsthaft Sorgen um die Qualität des Duschwassers. Das Wasser aus den Duschen ist teilweise gut
40grad warm, ungefiltert. Was mögen da im Tank wohl an Krankheitserregern oder gar schlimmeren
nisten. Besser gar nicht erst drüber nachdenken, denn mit der Legionärskrankheit möchte ich nicht nach Hause kommen.


----------



## Biggamekumpel (22. März 2009)

*AW: Malediven Big Game Safari*

7.3.
Heute starten wir um 7:30 Uhr. Vormittags sind eigentlich immer unsere Trollingsternstunden.
Bis um 12.00 Uhr können wir 1 Yellowfin von 10,5 kg, 3 Mahi Mahi von 3, 7 und 10,5 kg fangen.
Nach dem Mittagessen Speedjiggen. In der prallen Mittagssonne kein leichter Job. Ich befestige
ein Stück Bauchlappen wie ein Hotdog Brötchen um meinen Abyss Speedjig und gehe die Sache
etwas ruhiger an. Beim „Slowjigging“ fange ich die gleichen Fische teilweise größer, als die
Jungs beim Speedjiggen. Nur, das ich nicht bis auf die Knochen schwitze. In einer Stunde
konnten wir 1 Black GT, 1 Snapper, 2 Grouper, 1 Green Jobfish und einen Amberjack fangen
und wieder unversehrt releasen. Nur der 4,5 kg Yellowfin Tun von Micha kommt in den Topf
und auf den Tisch. Nachmittags schleppen wir wieder draußen auf Marlin und Tun. Zum frühen
Abend steuern wir eine Insel an, um neues Wasser aufzunehmen. Der kurze Landgang tut uns gut. Das Dorf ist relativ sauber, der Strand aber über und über mit Müll und Abfall übersäht. Viele Inseln verbrennen mittlerweile ihren Müll, ansonsten wandert alles nach wie vor ins Meer. Auch unser Müll wird, wenn die Crew denkt wir sind eingeschlafen, ins Meer geworfen und treibt dann stundenlang an der Oberfläche. Schade, dass es da kein Einsehen und Umdenken gibt und die Maledivies sich ihr Paradies selber zerstören. Verdrecktes Meer = schmutzige Strände und kein Fisch. Kein Fische = keine Touris = kein Einnahme Quelle und keine Nahrung.
Das ist ein Spiel auf Zeit. Nach dem Befüllen der Frischwassertanks ankern wir in der Bucht. Nachts kann Roy noch einen Grouper auf die Planke legen.

8.3.
Heute sind wir früh auf und wollen auch früh los. Um 6:30Uhr laufen unsere Lures bereits hinter dem Boot.
Bis zum Mittag wieder viele Sail Attacken, die sich aber in den ersten Runs & Jumps selber lösen. Bis zum Mittag können wir aber doch noch einen 7,5 kg Yellowfin fangen. Nach dem Mittagessen gleiten wir durch rote „Wolken“ von Krill und plötzlich sind sie da. Wale – viele Wale. Augenscheinlich ist es eine ganze Herde großer Wale. Ich kann die Art nicht bestimmen. Die Kopfform erinnert an Pottwale, die fressen, so weit ich weiß, aber keinen Krill. Die riesigen Tiere sind überall – ich schätze 50 –60 Tiere. Nach kurzer Zeit sind wir regelrecht umzingelt. Überall rund um das Boot blasen die Riesen ihre Atemluft aus und lassen so weit sichtbar ihre Anwesenheit erahnen. Mit langsamer Fahrt nähern wir uns den Tieren. Unter ihnen ist eine
Walmutter mit ihrem Kalb. Das Kalb allein ist fast so groß wie unser Boot. Was für ein Anblick. Da wird
Angeln zur Nebensache. Alleine so etwas hautnah zu erleben, ist der Wahnsinn. Wer weiß ob die Kinder
meiner Kinder noch Wale sehen werden. Ich genieße diesen Augenblick und brenne das Gesehene für immer auf die menschliche, interne Festplatte.
Nach diesen atemberaubenden Erlebnissen schleppen wir weiter ergebnislos auf Marlin. Am frühen Nachmittag erreichen wir dann unser Popperziel. Gleich der erste Wurf wird mit einem schönen 12 kg Blue Trevally belohnt. Die Jungs benutzen Williamson, Braid und Yo Zuri Popper. Ich benutze meinen Slider aus Süd Afrika. Bei Roy steigt mit einer granatenmäßigen Explosion ein GT ein. Nach langem Drill kann er ein 20 kg Exemplar releasen. Bei mir steigt noch ein 15 kg GT ein und Roy`s zweiter GT bring es auch auf +/- 15 kg. Während wir an der Riffkante Poppern, ziehen Grindwale an uns vorbei und springen teilweise ganz aus dem Wasser.
Schon beeindruckend diese tonnenschweren Tiere springen zu sehen.

9.3.
Der Tag fängt früh an. Dennis hat uns alle unsanft geweckt und schon geht es wieder los.
Bereits nach 1 Minute knallt Roy`s 30er los – GT. Kurz danach meine 30er – Sail. Harter Fight mit dem Fisch und es sieht erst so aus, als würde der Fisch den Drill nicht überstehen. Wir ziehen den Fisch bei langsamer Fahrt hinter dem Boot und beatmen ihn so. Nach kurzer Zeit bekommt der Fisch wieder Farbe und erholt sich – alles OK. Keine 2 Minuten später explodiert das Wasser um meinen Black Bart Hawaiian Brakfast an der 80er. Der Fisch reißt im ersten Run gut 400 Meter Schnur von der Rolle, bleibt dann stehen und ist weg??? Was für ein Tagesbeginn.
Nach dem Frühstück schleppen wir weiter. Gegen Mittag wieder ein Popperstop. Wir können einige
schöne GT`s um die 15 kg fangen. Es ist windstill und unendlich heiß. Wir beschließen wieder
an einer kleinen Insel schnorchel zu gehen. Wie das so in einem echten Abenteuer ist, liegt vor dieser mikrobisch kleinen Insel ein Segelboot
unter italienischer Flagge. Nach kurzen Gesprächen bieten wir den Italienern frischen Wahoo und Tun an.
Unsere Kühltruhe quillt eh über. Für die 10 kg Fisch erhalten wir als Dank eine Flasche Vanille Rum aus
Mauritius und eine Flasche Gin. Vor dem Riff tauchen Delfine auf. Wir fahren mit dem Dingi zu den
Säugern, die flüchten aber sofort, als wir uns nähern. Am Nachmittag schleppen wir die am Vormittag
genommene Strecke wieder zurück und fangen einen schönen 10 kg Yellowfin und einen 7 kg Mahi Mahi.
Abend jiggen wir an der Riffkante, an der am Morgen diese gigantischen Bisse kamen.1 großer Red Snapper, 1 Rosty Jobfish und zwei Abrisse sind zu beklagen. Abends lassen wir uns die Flasche Rum schmecken.


----------



## Biggamekumpel (22. März 2009)

*AW: Malediven Big Game Safari*

10.3.
Vollmond. Die Windstille quält uns seit Tagen und macht das Angeln zu einer einzigen Tortour.
Wir hatten über Nacht an der selben Stelle, wir am Vortag geankert, da wir in den frühen Morgenstunden auf gleiche Erfolge, wie am Vortag gehofft hatten. Wir beschließen diesmal zuerst zu Jiggen – ohne Erfolg. Dann Poppern bei gefühlten 80 Grad im Schatten ohne jeglichen Fahrtwind. Da wir uns in Windrichtung bewegen, ist die kleine Briese nicht zu spüren- Ächtzzzzzzz.
Zwischen Frühstück und Mittag schleppen wir ohne Erfolg. Nach dem Mittag Jiggen wir an einem
Dogtooth Hotspot. Doch bis auf einen 2,5 kg Grouper und einen Barracuda nichts von irgendwelchen
Dogtooth zu sehen. Ich schleppe wieder meinen Oli Spezial mit Ilander Bullethead Heavy, mit blauem Ballyhoo auf 130er Seaguar Fluoro mit 9/0Mustad SeaDemon Hook. Die gleichmässig hämmernde Maschine der „Mas“ macht mich schläfrig. Ich will mich ´ne Stunde hinlegen und sage den Jungs: „ Wenn was beißt, ruft einfach.“ Ich hab gerade meine total verschwitze Unterhose ausgezogen und mir für den „Notfall“ eine Badehose angezogen, als es schon von hinten brüllt.
Ich höre wie die 30er aufschreit und nicht aufhört. Ich springe aus dem Bett und haue mit dem Kopf noch gegen einen Balken. Im vorbeirennen greife ich mir meinen Alutecnos Stand up Belt und jage zum Heck. Dann sehe ich; was geschehen ist. Ein großer Black Marlin hatte an der Strömungskante meinen Oli Spezial inhaliert und reißt Schnur von meiner 30er Accurate ohne Ende. Er legt eine Reihe von Sprüngen hin, als wenn er mir Angst einflössen möchte. 530 lb Black Dynamit auf die 30er – wird ein langer Nachmittag. Der Fisch zieht weiter Schnur und mein Backing kommt in Sicht. Wehe; wenn du mich spulst.
Ich belle Ibrahim zu, er soll Vollgas geben und wir jagen dem Riesen hinterher. Stück für Stück gewinne
ich wieder Schnur auf die Rolle. Hoffe das Mono von Momoi hält! Jetzt taucht der Marlin wieder auf und
springt, was das Zeug hält. „ Du bekommst mich nicht klein“ – denke ich und motiviere mich selbst. Mit einem gigantischen Sprung verabschiedet sich der Fisch wieder in die Tiefe und zieht wieder meine Schnur bis auf´s Backing. Nur die Ruhe bewahren. Die Jungs machen Fotos und filmen mich. Ich bin in einem Gefühlsstrudel, alles dreht sich – konzentrier dich – sag ich mir immer wieder. Der Haken scheint gut zu sitzen, sonst hätte ihn der Fisch bei seinen Sprüngen schon abgeschüttelt. Schon 2 Stunden gedrillt –ich bin in einem zeitlosen Raum.
Gaby kommt immer wieder und gibt mir zu trinken, Carsten kommt mit Wassermelone. Zeitweise ist das Mono, wenn der Fisch abzieht, extrem heiß und ich kühle die Schnur mit Wasser. Knallend und knisternd kühlt sich das Mono ab. Habe so was noch nie erlebt. Am Vortag habe ich die Doppelleine frisch geknotet und auch die Knoten am Leader sind neu gemacht- eigentlich müsste alles halten. Ich erhöhe den Druck und versuche mit der Stroking Technik den Fisch hoch zu pumpen. Stück für Stück gewinne ich Schnur auf die Rolle. Der Fisch kommt hoch. Schon mehr als 3 Stunden gedrillt. Dann durchbricht der Fisch ein weiteres Mal die Wasseroberfläche und legt eine gigantische Serie von Sprüngen hin – nach mehr als 3 Stunden. Wird der gar nicht müde??? Mir schmerzen die Oberschenkel und die Knie. Am zweiten Tag auf See war ich in der Crewtoilette in eine offen stehende Klappe getreten und ca. 1 Meter tief gestürzt. Dabei hatte ich mir den Hintern und den Elenbogen geprellt, sowie mein Knie verdreht.
Ok - alle Schmerzen wegdenken und noch mal alle Kräfte mobilisieren. Immer wieder flüchtet der Marlin,
aber die Fluchten werden kürzer. Dann geht er in die Tiefe. Ich befürchte, dass er sich bei seiner letzten Sprungserie verausgabt hat und nun in der Tiefe stirbt. Aber denkste! Nach weiteren 45 Minuten hab ich ihn wieder hochgepumpt und die Doppelleine kommt das erste Mal in Sichtweite. Jubel. Doch leider zu früh gefreut, er zieht ein weiteres mal ab.
Aber er ist angeschlagen und wenigstens genau so fertig wie ich. Die Doppelleine verschwindet noch weitere 4 Mal,
bevor wir den ersten Wireversuch starten können. Mittlerweile geht die Sonne unter. Es ist schon eine ganz besondere Stimmung, solch einen Fisch in der feuerroten Abendsonne zu drillen. Nach 4 1/2 Stunden, etlichen Seemeilen, 4 Sprite`s, zwei kalten Duschen aus der Wasserflasche, kommt er seitlich ans Boot. Was für ein Gigant. Nach dem 4. Wireversuch können wir den Fisch mit vereinten Kräften an Bord holen. Doch der Marlin ist noch
lange nicht fertig. Er fängt an um sich zu schlagen. Also schnell ein Gruppenfoto und dann releasen wir diesen
großartigen Kämpfer wieder. Er taucht sofort mit kräftigen Schwanzschlägen in die Tiefe des nachtgeschwärzten Indischen Ozeans. Jubelschreie und Umarmungen. Wir haben es als Team geschafft diesen Riesen an der 30er zu bezwingen. Großes Lob und Dank an die Crew, Captain Ibrahim, meine Angelkumpel und Gaby. Dank Eurer Hilfe habe ich das gigantischste Erlebnis meiner bisherigen Big Game Kariere bestreiten dürfen. Heute wird gefeiert. Ich gebe ´ne Runde aus und beschließe morgen mal auszuschlafen. Schön gedacht, wäre da nicht der Floh in meinem Bett, der mich die gesamte Nacht gebissen und gepiesackt hatte.


----------



## Biggamekumpel (22. März 2009)

*AW: Malediven Big Game Safari*

11.3.
Heute beim Jigging und Trolling kein Erfolg.
Überfahrt in das nächste nördlichere Atoll. Während der Überfahrt folgen uns riesige Delfine.

12.3.
Tagsüber beim Trolling nur ein Wahoo von 7,5kg. Beim Nachtangeln noch ein Riff Barsch von 2Kg.

Freitag der 13.3
Wir starten wieder sehr früh. Die drückende Hitze ist unerträglich. Dennis startet mit einem 5,5kg Wahoo
gefolgt von einem 2kg Baby Mahi an meiner Rute. Dann Sail Attacke und Carsten bekommt seine 3. Chance. Nach gut 20 Minuten ist sein Sail ausgedrillt, Bilder gemacht und der 30kg Fisch released.
Dann ist Micha`s Sternstunde. Im Minutentakt gehen die Wahoos auf seinen Lure. 5, 8, 8,5 und 15kg. Danach bekommt er Angelverbot. Gegen Nachmittag ist die Hitze so extrem, das wir beschließen an einem Atoll zu Ankern und dort zu schnorcheln.
Lautlos gleiten wir an der Riffkante entlang und sehen Adlerrochen, Schildkröten und viele bunte Fische. Plötzlich tauchen vor uns Delfine auf, wollen aber mit uns nichts zu tun haben und tauchen ab. Auf dem Riff rauben Bonitos. Mit dem Dingi und unseren Spinnruten verfolgen wir die kleinen Tune bis ins knietiefe Wasser. Die interessieren sich
aber mehr für die Mini-Fischchen die sie aufgebracht haben. Beim Nachtangeln erbeuten wir noch einen Grouper von 2kg, 2 Emperor Fische, 5 Red Snapper und eine ca. 14kg schwere Grüne Muräne, die Carsten mutig von Haken löst. 

14.3
Die Hitze ist für alle unglaublich belastend. Kein Wind, nur sengende Sonne. Die See ist glatt wie ein Spiegel, kein Wind, keine Welle, kein Fisch. Am Nachmittag fängt Dennis einen 7,5kg schweren Mahi auf seiner mitgeschleppten Spinnrute. Mittlerweile haben wir jede nutzbare Position an der Reling mit mitgebrachten Rutenhaltern versehen und
können so bis zu 9 Ruten gleichzeitig schleppen. Der Drill sieht spektakulär aus. Schöner Fisch. Bleibt nur leider bis auf die 4 Red Snapper und einem Riff Barsch beim Nachtangeln das einzige was beißt.

15.3.
Letzter echter Tag auf See. Heute ist der letzte volle Angeltag. Morgen früh müssen wir in Richtung Male Atoll. Also sind wir früh auf. Hardcore Sonne und wenig Wind drücken auf`s Gemüt und
den Kreislauf. Micha hatte am Vortag bis spät Nachts geangelt und tagsüber viel Sonne abbekommen und bleibt lieber im Bett. Um 9 Uhr leg ich mich auch noch mal hin. Es ist wie verhext, es beißt aber auch überhaupt nichts. Ich freu mich langsam auf Male.
Wir werden ein wenig shoppen und dann beim Italiener was Essen und Milkshakes trinken.
Ich kann langsam das Essen an Bord nicht mehr sehen. Es ist zwar faszinierend was unser Koch
da mit seiner einen Kochstelle so zaubert. Jeden Tag Reis oder Nudeln oder handgemachte
Pommes oder auch mal Curry Kartoffeln. dazu dann gefangener Fisch. Ich als Nichtfischesser möchte das Hühnchen in der Kühltruhe aber auch nicht mehr essen.
Tagsüber ist der Stromgenerator aus und so taut das Tiefkühlfach langsam ab. Am Abend wenn der Generator die Kühlschränke wieder mir Strom versorgt, wird das Angetaute wieder eingefrohren. Ist ein wenig zu sehr russisch Roulette für meinen Magen. Morgens gibt es immer Toast( auch mal angeschimmelt) und Bohnen. Zum Glück hab
ich mir ein Glass Nutella mitgebracht, das streng rationiert bis übermorgen reichen müsste.
Jetzt ein nettes 300g Filetsteak "welldone" und ne Backkartoffel mit Kräuterbutter und hinterher ein
Bananen Split mit Eierlikör. Dann reißt mich meine 30er aus meinen Träumen. Sail – kurzer Fight und der 40kg Fisch ist released.
Im Laufe des Nachmittages bekommen wir noch 3 Wahoo Attacken, wobei kein Fisch hängen bleibt.
Doch alle 3 Lures sind kaputt- Grümpffffffff
Gegen Abend ankern wir in der Nähe eines Hotelresortes. Wir schauen einen Gruselshocker „ Deep Rising“ in Indisch. Eins dieser Monster. Mumien, Mutationen Streifen. Aber in Indisch bringt der Film seine eigenen Spassfaktor. „Wolle rose kaufn“

16.3
Heute Überfahrt nach Male. Wir schleppen 50er und 80er auf Marlin und Tun. Popper-, Jigging- und kleinere Ruten werden sauber gemacht und demontiert. Alle Lures, Wobbler und anderes Zeug, das wir nicht mehr brauchen, wird auch schon eingepackt. Micha gibt seine Schnüre der Crew, die sich die Schnur auf Wasserflaschen spulen. Dann
plötzlich Marlin Strike. Carstens Oli Spezial wurde von einem kleineren Black Marlin gepackt. Leider steigt der Fisch bei den ersten Sprüngen aus. Dann bekommt Dennis eine letzte Sail Chance. Wir können den Fisch nach kurzen Drill releasen. Nachmittags Ankunft in Male. Wir machen uns Stadtfein und gehen von Bord. Ich hab mir vorgenommen 2 schöne geschnitze Marline zu kaufen und werde in meinem „Stammladen“ schnell fündig und handelseinig. Ich werde mir an dem gut 60cm handgeschnitzen Marlin eine Messingplatte mit den Daten des Drill montieren um mich an diese Erlebniss zu erinnern. Der zweite kommt als Deko in den Shop. In einem Laden
finde ich einen ca. 1 Meter hohen geschnitzen Sail mit dazugehörigen Riff und flüchtenden Fischen. Leider viel zu groß zum mitnehmen. In einem anderen Laden finde ich einen wunderschön geschnitzen GT. Leider will der Händler 250 US $ haben und lässt auch mit sich nicht handeln. Also dann eben nicht. Reich beladen machen wir uns auf den Weg zu unserem „Stamm Italiener“ und hauen uns die Wampe so richtig voll. Hinterher schlendern
wir noch durch Neu Male, vorbei an den ganzen kleine Boutiquen. Leider ist mein meiner Größe nichts zu finden. Bin halt zu Groß für die kleinen Maledivies.
Nachts bleiben wir im Hafen von Male.

17.3.
Nach dem Frühstück gehen wir noch einmal nach Male zum shoppen. Ich möchte unbedingt
diesen GT für`s Geschäft. Der Verkäufer erzählt mir was von „ein Hai oder Marlin seien viel einfacher herzustellen, als ein GT“. Jaja, sabbel die sabb, die Schnitzereien kommen doch eh aus Fernost. Was ihr den Touris hier andrehen wollt ist alles Quatsch.
Hab ich halt Pech gehabt. Achtung! In dem kleiner Shop vor dem Flughafen gibt es die „Tourisachen auch, nur viel billiger.
Beim Handeln in den Shops erst mal 10% des Listenpreises anbieten. Der endgültige Kaufpreis
wird so bei 40-50% des Listenpreises liegen.
Wir essen das letzte Mal an Bord packen unsere Sachen und Ibrahim setzt uns um 15.00 Uhr am Flughafen ab. Jetzt hoffentlich keinen Stress wegen unseres Gepäckes. Die Dame beim CHECK IN sagt mir, das es nicht möglich ist, als Gruppe einzuchecken und jeder solle sein Gepäck einzeln abgeben. Nach meiner Bitte den Supervisor
zu holen, wird die Dame ruhiger und sagt, dass von der Pressestelle ja 10 kg zusätzlich hinterlegt sind, so das es bezüglich unseres zusätzlichen Sportgepäcks keine Problem gibt. Na, geht doch. Ist schon fein, wenn man eine Mutter hat, die
Journalistin ist und bei Problemen dann die Pressestellen anschreibt. Danke Ma.
Der Rückflug verlief ohne Probleme und so landeten wir alle glücklich und total im A... um 6:15 Uhr am 18.3.2009 in Berlin, genau dort wo unser Abenteuer begann.

Erfreuliches Resümee der Reise ist, das die neue maledivische Regierung ein Umwelt Programm gestartet hat und die Inseln anfangen den Müll zu verbrennen. Ich hoffe, die Maledivies bekommen ihr Müllproblem in den Griff, bevor sie
sich ihr Paradies selber zerstören und sich so um Nahrung und alle Einnahme Quellen aus dem Tourismus bringen.
Auch vorbildlich, dass es ein Haischutzprogramm gibt. In 2 Wochen tritt es in Kraft, und dann dürfen Hai Produkte wie Gebisse und Zähne, weder verkauft noch ausgeführt werden. Doch wenn man so sieht, wie viele gerade große Haigebisse in den Shops hängen, glaube ich es wird ewig dauern, bis sich die Bestände erholen. Mann müsste so etwas global durchdrücken, dann hätten die Haie eventuell noch eine Überlebens Chance.

Wir hatten unsere Flüge diesmal über Qatar Air gebucht. Der Checkin in Berlin lief reibungslos. Es gab ja auch im Vorfeld genügend Faxe und Telefonate mit Qatar und deren Pressestelle. Die Dame am Checkin hatte eine Liste mit unseren Namen und war "Vorgewarnt". Leider waren die im Vorfeld gebuchten Sitze mit mehr Fußfreiheit nicht für uns reserviert. Die Maschinen und der Service an Bord sind wirklich 5 Sterne. Absolut Top. Das Essen an Bord schmeckt sehr gut. Das Entertainment Programm am Bord lässt die Reisezeit vergehen wie im Flug. Jeder Reisende kann aus einem gigantischen
Angebot aus Filmen, Reportagen, Musik und Games frei wählen. Beim Rückflug lief das Einchecken in Male etwas anderes. Der Dame dort am Check war alles relativ egal, obwohl wir mehr als 3 Stunden
vor dem Abflug bereits dort waren. Es ist schon "sagen wir mal" seltsam, wenn ein Reiseziel wie die Malediven angeflogen wird, und man darum kämpfen muss sein Sportgepäck kostenfrei mitzubekommen. Nicht alle Reisenden "beißen" sich bis zur Pressestelle durch. Da muss ich sagen, händelt das Air Berlin professioneller. Dort kann für 40€ eine Bonuskarte gekauft werden, die 1 Jahr Gültigkeit
hat und die einem den kostenfreien Transport des Sportgepäcks bis zusätzlich 30 kg!!! gewärt.
OK, zurück zu Qatar. Auf dem Rückflug saßen nur 5 Leute in der 1. Klasse. Für diese 5 Leute standen 2 Toiletten zur Verfügung. Die ca. 300 "Holzklasse" Patienten mussten sich auch 2 Toiletten teilen. Nachdem sich an den Toiletten, für uns Normalsterbliche eine 15 köpfige Warteschlange gebildet hatte, fragte ich nach ob ich die Toiletten der 1. Klasse benutzen dürfte. Das wurde von der Stewardess aber nicht gestattet. Erste Klasse hin oder her, soll ich das nächste mal nen Töpfchen für "Notfälle" mitbringen??? Alles in allem machte aber der Service und das angenehme Reisen mit Qatar diese kleinen Misstände weg.

Ich war sehr stolz das 98% aller Fische beim Trolling auf meine Oli Spezial bissen. Egal ob mit Iland Saillure, Iland SeaStar oder Ilander Bullethead, schwarzen oder blauem Williamson Ballyhoo. Dieser Lure bringt Fisch!!!
Wir konnten den Black Marlin, alle Sails, unsere Mahi`s, Yellowfins und auch Wahoos mit diesem Lure fangen. Während Combi Köder mit Fischfetzen, meine Lures von Zuker, Williamson, Black Bart und Yo Zuri ohne Erfolg blieben.

Es war eine erlebnisreiche Reise mit tollen Freunden und einer wunderschönen Frau an meiner Seite, voller Abenteuer, Nervenkitzel, Emotionen, Siegen und Verlusten. Ich bin unendlich glücklich über mein Tackle von Accurate und Alutecnos,
das mich zu keiner Sekunde im Stich gelassen hat. Wir haben viele Fische gefangen und konnten sogar unsere Wahoos ungegafft wieder releasen. Wir waren von der ersten Sekunde an ein eingespieltes Team.

Abschließend ist zu sagen, sollte es eine weitere Malediven Tour in 2010 oder 2011geben, wird diese weit in den Süden führen. Je südlicher wir kamen, um so besser haben wir gefangen. Das Wichtigste ist jedoch ein neues Boot zu finden. Nach der
Meldung über das Schiffsunglück bei dem Stephan und Claus nur knapp dem Tod entkommen sind, macht man sich schon so seine Gedanken zum Thema Sicherheit. Und da ist man auf der „Mas Hibaru“ einfach verloren. Die Reling ist so lange
ich den Kahn kenne, lose und man muss um sein Tackle fürchten. Deshalb haben wir Teile der Heckreling mit Seilen gesichert.

Es gibt keine Rettungswesten, geschweige denn eine Rettungsinsel. Zudem erhöht der Eigner in Quartalsabständen die Charterpreise und verlangt mittlerweile für das Abholen und die Wassertaxifahrt zur „Mas Hibaru“ 150 US $. Alles in allem viel Geld für wenig Ruhm. Ibrahim ist einer der besten Kapitäne in den Malediven, das hilft aber auch nichts,
wenn ihm der Kahn unterm Hintern verfault.

Fang Statistik:
1 Black Marlin 530lb (240kg)
9 Sails 30 - 55kg
16 Wahoos 6 – 15kg
7 Yellowfin Tun 7,5 – 13kg
11 Gt`s 13 – 15kg
49 sonstige Fische wie Grouper, Snapper, Job Fish, Jacks, Barracudas und der Muräne
2 – 14kg


----------



## Biggamekumpel (22. März 2009)

*AW: Malediven Big Game Safari*

Hier noch ein paar Bilder


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (22. März 2009)

*AW: Malediven Big Game Safari*

Respekt, schöner Bericht! Besonders der Marlin Drill erinnerte an "Der Alte Mann und das Meer"

lg Flo


----------



## djoerni (22. März 2009)

*AW: Malediven Big Game Safari*

Super Bericht und Klasse Bilder! Danke für die Mühe!


----------



## Biggamekumpel (22. März 2009)

*AW: Malediven Big Game Safari*

Hi Flo, ich hoffe du meinst das mit dem " alten" Mann nur sprichwörtlich

lg Oli


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (22. März 2009)

*AW: Malediven Big Game Safari*

Nein die Schriebweise und das Szenario was ich dabei vor den Augen hatte, erinnerte einfach an das Buch

Sehr schöner Bericht!


----------



## GiantKiller (22. März 2009)

*AW: Malediven Big Game Safari*

super bericht.

was mich noch interessieren würde ist was so ein trip kostet und was da passiert ist (stichwort schiffsunglück).


----------



## maesox (22. März 2009)

*AW: Malediven Big Game Safari*

Absolut gelungener Bericht mit tollen Bildern!!!!

Dankeschön hierfür !!!!!!!#6#6#6#6#6



TL
Matze


----------



## Biggamekumpel (22. März 2009)

*AW: Malediven Big Game Safari*

Hi GiantKiller 
hier ist der Bericht zum Unglück:

Roddy Perrine (29, rechts) und Zouk Jolicoeur (ohne Bild) sind tot. Freitag , den 13, sind sie mit zwei deutschen Anglern an Bord beim Rifffischen im Südosten der Insel verunglückt. Roddys Boot wurde von einer Welle erwischt, die die 4 Personen an Bord in die Lagune herauskatapultiert hat. Die Nachricht von dem Unglück erreichte uns Freitag kurz vor Mitternacht, zu diesem Zeitpunkt waren Suchmannschaften bestehend aus Coastguard, Fisheries, Hochseebooten, Freunden und Tauchern unterwegs um sie zu suchen. Als die beiden Deutschen Angler, Stefan Keupl und Claus Liedtke, abends nicht zum Dinner im Hotel erschienen waren, und auch die Angehörigen der beiden Rodriguer mehr als besorgt über den Verbleib, löste das Hotel die Suche aus. Man hatte versucht Angler und Crew telefonisch zu erreichen und die Tatsache, dass keines der Telefone an Bord reagierte, legte den Schluss nahe, dass etwas passiert sei und nicht, dass sie noch mit einem Fisch kämpften, etwas, das durchaus vorkommen kann und dann die Rückkehr verzögert. 

Gegen 2 Uhr morgens wurden die beiden Deutschen in der Lagune gefunden, unter Schock stehend, aber lebend und mit leichten Verletzungen. Die umfangreiche Suche mit dem Dornier aus der Luft und weiteren Suchmannschaften am und hinter dem Riff nach Roddy, dem Skipper des Bootes, sowie seinem Bootsmann Zouk blieb allerdings auch Samstag erfolglos. Gestern vormittag dann wurden beide Körper innerhalb der Lagune gefunden und geborgen. 

Dies ist eine Meldung, die uns nicht leichtfällt. In den 2 Tagen , ab Moment der Suche, sind uns viele Gedanken durch den Kopf gegangen. Roddy ist ein Freund, Kollege, jemanden, den wir die Woche zuvor noch gesehen haben. Wie so oft mit seinem kleinen Söhnchen, mit dem er zumeist gemeinsam nach Port Mathurin reinkam. Roddy war geballte Energie mit einem angenehmen und immer großen Lachen auf seinem Gesicht. Beliebt in Rodrigues und bei den Anglern, die ihn seit Jahren kennen, sei es durch die Zeit, wo er Crew beim Hochseeboot Beluga war oder durchs Riffischen mit kleineren Booten. Seit 2007 war er dabei sich selbständig zu machen. Viele Angler, die nach Rodrigues zum Sportfischen kommen, haben gerne bei ihm einige Ausfahrten zum Rifffischen gebucht, manchmal ausschließlich bei ihm oder wie auch dieses Mal zusätzlich zum Hochseefischen. 

Stefan Keupl (siehe Photo 1) ist ebenfalls ein alter Bekannter, der sich hier einen Namen gemacht hat, als er mit dem Boot Black Marlin vor 2 Jahren einen Weltrekord fischte, einen Black Marlin von 1138 lbs. Er kommt seit vielen Jahren regelmäßig nach Mauritius und Rodrigues. Seine Hochzeit feierte er 2003 auf Mauritius. Vorletzten Sonntag kam er mit Claus Liedtke zum Hochseefischen auf Why Not. Jeden Tag ging es danach mit Roddy nochmal zum Riff. Freitag fischten sie den ganzen Tag mit Roddy, eine Ausfahrt, die zusätzlich zustande kam, da es in den Tagen zuvor beim Hochseefischen nicht viele Bisse gab, und sie einen Tag Hochseepause einlegen wollten. Dass es zu diesem Ausgang kam, ist für ihn und seinen Freund Claus sicherlich schwer auszuhalten und zu verarbeiten. 

Wie es zu dem Unglück kam versucht man gerade zu rekonstruieren. Eines scheint klar, die Stelle, an der das Unglück passierte ist gefährlich wegen seiner hohen Wellen, die plötzlich kommen können, auch bei einem ruhigen Meer. Es ist eine Stelle, wo Carangues (Stachelmakrelen, siehe Bild 3) in großer Anzahl zu Hause sind und mag von daher zum Fischen eine besondere Anziehung dargestellt haben. Ob noch beim Fischen oder auf dem Weg zurück zum Hotel über den großen Pass, die Nähe zum Riff war verhängnisvoll. 

Unser Mitgefühl gilt allen Familienangehörigen von Roddy und Zouk, den Eltern, Geschwistern und ganz besonders den Frauen und den Kindern. Roddy hinterlässt Frau und einen Sohn, Zouk eine Frau und 2 Kinder. 

Mit Roddy (links) verliert Rodrigues einen engagierten Sportfischer, der in den letzten Jahren viel dazu beigetragen hat, dass Riffischen hier populärer wurde. 

Photo credits: private and Bluewaterfishing 
Leider haben wir kein Foto von Zouk.

Quelle: http://insel-rodrigues.blogspot.com/​


----------



## Sailfisch (22. März 2009)

*AW: Malediven Big Game Safari*

Hi Oli!

Schön, dass Du Deinen tollen Bericht auch hier eingestellt hast! Ich habe ihn gleich in die Reiseberichtsliste eingebracht.
Wenn Du die Tage mal Zeit hast, könntest Du den Bericht nebst Bilder an Jürgen schicken, damit wir den für den neuen (2009er) Broadbill schon mal auf Lager haben. Der 2008er geht gerade in Druck!

Mit Deiner Erlaubnis stellen wir den Bericht auch ins Magazin!


----------



## Biggamekumpel (23. März 2009)

*AW: Malediven Big Game Safari*

Hallo Kai, 
geht klar. Mach ich im laufe der Woche fertig.

lg Oli


----------



## Sailfisch (23. März 2009)

*AW: Malediven Big Game Safari*

Allerfeinstens!


----------



## Dart (23. März 2009)

*AW: Malediven Big Game Safari*

Allerfeinste Sahne, thank's for sharing#6
Ich finde es super, das du da auch ganz locker und entspannt, auf gewisse "Widrigkeiten" eingehst.
Super Bericht, Respeckt|wavey:
Gruss Reiner


----------



## Biggamekumpel (24. März 2009)

*AW: Malediven Big Game Safari*

Hi Rainer, 
ich denke der Gedanke eines solchen Forums ist es Erfahrungen unter Anglern auszutauschen. Ob nun positive oder negative
Und ich bin da eh jemand der nicht das Blatt vor den Mund nimmt, dafür ist unser Hobby zu kostspielig und der Jahresurlaub ist auch begrenzt.

lg

Oli


----------



## FalkenFisch (25. März 2009)

*AW: Malediven Big Game Safari*

Danke für Deinen Bericht#6 Das Lesen hat Spaß gemacht. Eine schöne kurze Flucht aus dem grauen Alltag.

Und das Bootsunglück erinnert mich mal wieder daran, bei aller Begeisterung die Risiken im Blick zu behalten . . .


----------



## Dart (25. März 2009)

*AW: Malediven Big Game Safari*



Biggamekumpel schrieb:


> Hi Rainer,
> ich denke der Gedanke eines solchen Forums ist es Erfahrungen unter Anglern auszutauschen. Ob nun positive oder negative
> Und ich bin da eh jemand der nicht das Blatt vor den Mund nimmt, dafür ist unser Hobby zu kostspielig und der Jahresurlaub ist auch begrenzt.
> 
> ...


Logo Oli
Das ist ja genau das, was wir wissen wollen...wie es wirklich war:q
Manch einer hätte so eine Tour auf Grund der "Widrigkeiten" völlig niedergemacht (gerade weil sie kostspielig ist).
Wie gesagt, ich ziehe den Hut...Respeckt#6
Reiner


----------



## freibadwirt (25. März 2009)

*AW: Malediven Big Game Safari*



Dart schrieb:


> Logo Oli
> Das ist ja genau das, was wir wissen wollen...wie es wirklich war:q
> Manch einer hätte so eine Tour auf Grund der "Widrigkeiten" völlig niedergemacht (gerade weil sie kostspielig ist).
> Wie gesagt, ich ziehe den Hut...Respeckt#6
> Reiner


 
Hallo Oli
toller Bericht aber wieder mal ein Boot wo wir unsre Mädels nicht mitnehmen können .
Gruß Andreas|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Biggamekumpel (26. März 2009)

*AW: Malediven Big Game Safari*

Würde schon gehen, wenn deine Frau interesse hat 
die Tierwelt der Malediven hautnah zu erleben 
Wozu ins Junglecamp, geht doch auch so


----------



## freibadwirt (27. März 2009)

*AW: Malediven Big Game Safari*



Biggamekumpel schrieb:


> Würde schon gehen, wenn deine Frau interesse hat
> die Tierwelt der Malediven hautnah zu erleben
> Wozu ins Junglecamp, geht doch auch so


 
Hat sie aber die Krabler mag sie gar nicht so gern .|supergri|krach:
Na ja was solls muß ich halt mit ihr wieder auf die Andamannen was für eine Strafe.|supergri|rolleyes|kopfkrat
Gruß Andreas#h#h#h


----------



## ullsok (27. März 2009)

*AW: Malediven Big Game Safari*



Biggamekumpel schrieb:


> Doch auf meinen Fingerzeig auf das seit Monaten vorgeplante Zielgebiet, zeigte mir Ibrahim (der Captain) nur einen Vogel und Griff zum Handy. Mohamed erklärte mir dann, das Boot und Crew noch nie so weit südlich gewesen wären und sollte etwas am Boot beschädigt werden, hätten wir keine Chance auf Hilfe. Ein Abschleppen würde 150 $ in der Stunde kosten und das würde ihn ruinieren. Also erteilte uns Mohamed
> ein energisches, absolutes NO.



Super Bericht und super Fight an der 30er#6

Wie weit nach Süden wolltest du denn - südlicher als Laamu?


----------



## Pargo Man (2. April 2009)

*AW: Malediven Big Game Safari*

Jawoll, Oli! 
Volltreffer; 
Seh ich ganz genau so wie Du: Sicherheit ist das oberste Gebot, je weiter man sich von der einschätzbaren Zivilisation entfernt, um so mehr muss man alle Gefahrenquellen ausschalten. Es muss ja nicht gerade Seenotfall eintreten, aber ein entzündeter Wanzenbiss, fortschreitende Vereiterung... die Tropen halten eben immer einen ungewohnten Bakterien-Cocktail vor. Gerade die Ungeziefer- und Essenhygiene muss immer in den Griff gebracht werden. Ich bin dazu übergegangen Autan zu schmieren (Apotheke Deutschland) und Baygon (Krämer vor Ort, geht nicht in den Flieger) zu sprühen. Kühlung ist kaum möglich, also Wasser über den Kopf und gerelmässig nachtrinken, ggf mit Salztabletten oder Elektrolyt aus der Apotheke.
Um so mehr ist es zu feiern, dass Ihr dank Teamroutine, Fitness und menschlicher Harmonie aus dem Abenteuer eine aussergewöhnliche Urlaubsreise machen konntet, dazu noch mit anglerischen Höhepunkten Marke "einmal-im-Leben" gespickt.
Statt Meuterei kriegst Du Deine fleissigen Mitangler dazu bis zu neun (!!!) Leinen zu fahren... Wahnsinn, wenn dann die Dorados einfallen und der "Cockpit Cha Cha" umeinander getanzt wird... I love this Game!!!
Deinen Special habe ich immer an Bord. Wenn ich den Ilander Flasher nicht mit natürlichem Ballyhoo bestücken kann, dann geht "the next best thing" hinten raus.
In der Lobito Woche 22.-29.03.2009 hatten wir im 6-fach spread 2xSuperChugger (auch aus Deinem Bestand) in den Ecken ohne Resultate, aber in den Aussenpositionen immer kleine softies und Ilander mit Einzelhaken 12/0 plus Ballyhoo (Kabelbinder durch Augenhöhle und Schädeldach). Wäre unsere Mannschaft gross genug gewesen, hätten wir wohl ein Dutzend Sails und drei bis vier "Blaue" verwandeln können. So waren es einfach zu viele "Aussteiger". 
Die Sache mit der Reling erkenne ich wieder. Uns hat es zwei seitliche Rutenhalter aus dem Gewinde gerissen. Dank 12mm Gummisicherung und 4mm Fangseil mit Karabinern ist uns von den innig geliebten 80er Stand-Up aber nix verloren gegangen.
Oli, watt soll icke sagen: Viva der Berliner Predator!!


----------



## huuwi (17. April 2009)

*AW: Malediven Big Game Safari*

na du oli,
dann mal herzlichen glueckwunsch. schoener marlin.
jetzt kannst du ja den naechsten trip ohne druck angehen lassen und das gewicht erhoehen, aber diesmal bitte auf der 80er damit die schlepperei nicht immer umsonst ist|rolleyes. wozu hat man sie denn sonst.
wir haben unsere saison auch abgeschlosen, war auch wieder ganz gut.
bis dahin
huuwi


----------

